# JavaHMO & Hacked DTivo



## AJRitz (Mar 25, 2002)

I apologize, in advance for the cross-post. I originally put this in the HME Developer's Forum, but it seems no one there cares about JavaHMO anymore (since it had nearly 50 views but no replies). So I thought I'd try this again here:

AAARRRGGGHHHH!

Okay, I have two hacked S2 DirecTivos. One is in the Media Room and is hardwired to the network. The other is in the Great Room, and is connected to the network via wireless bridging (a WRT54G running Sveasoft Talisman firmware in WDS mode, to be exact). I was using Tivo Desktop for Music & Photos playback, but I couldn't get it to work on the upstairs machine. It had lots of trouble finding the server, and even when it did find the server, I couldn't get it to actually play a song - it would error out.

So I decided to give JavaHMO a shot. I like the additional plug-ins a lot anyway, so it seemed like a logical move. But now NEITHER TiVo sees the server. I don't understand what's going on. JavaHMO sees both TiVos, because it correctly reports their IP addresses. But the Tivos can't see it. Any suggestions?

There's no software firewall running on the server PC. A can still telnet to both TiVo boxes from the server PC, so they are on the network.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

Check to see if the TiVo Beacon service is running (it is installed by TiVo Desktop). If it is, try stopping it, and reconfiguring JavaHMO to not use the Beacon. That should get both hacked DirecTiVos to see the JavaHMO server.


----------



## AJRitz (Mar 25, 2002)

Okay - got in via RDP and turned off the TivoBeacon service and changed the JavaHMO config to not use the Beacon. I'll test when I get home.


----------



## AJRitz (Mar 25, 2002)

Woo hoo! Up and running  Thanks Dan.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

Glad it worked for you...it appears that JavaHMO is compatible with TiVo Desktop 2.0 version of TiVo Beacon, but not the 2.2 version.


----------



## Whipl50 (Jan 31, 2006)

I am a new DirecTivo owner and have had javahmo running, but I can't get it working without the beacon running. If I run it with the beacon then tivoserver won't run correctly.

How do I get my Tivos to see javahmo without the beacon? I have tried manually finding the server, and have had no luck.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

AKAIK, you can't run JavaHMO and tivoserver on the same PC at the same time. They both want to bind the same port.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

they work fine together on my mac


----------



## owlhooter (May 29, 2005)

They are working fine together for me as well on XP.


----------



## dnemec123 (Jan 25, 2004)

owlhooter said:


> They are working fine together for me as well on XP.


Ditto.

Dale


----------



## Whipl50 (Jan 31, 2006)

For the gentlemen that have them both running on XP, what is the magic that I am missing? Like the other poster mentioned, if I try to start up Tivoserver with Javahmo running then it can't bind to port 2091, but if I run javahmo without the tivobeacon running I cannot figure out how to find the server from the Tivos.  

I'm stuck running one of the other.  It's driving me nuts!


----------



## dnemec123 (Jan 25, 2004)

Whipl50 said:


> For the gentlemen that have them both running on XP, what is the magic that I am missing? Like the other poster mentioned, if I try to start up Tivoserver with Javahmo running then it can't bind to port 2091, but if I run javahmo without the tivobeacon running I cannot figure out how to find the server from the Tivos.
> 
> I'm stuck running one of the other.  It's driving me nuts!


I wish I knew so that I could help you! Sorry.

Here's my setup:
First: Windowx XP Professional with SP2, 512MB RAM, 14GB free disk space.

I have disabled the TiVo Beacon service in Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services.

In the JavaHMO GUI, I deselected the checkbox for TiVo Beacon. I left the rest of the settings as default.

For Tivoserver, I simply installed it "out-of-the-box". The only configuration change I made was to point to my iTunes Podcast directory for the video directory. Everything else is default.

Both run fine at the same time.

My only issue with Tivoserver (and it's a known issue) is that it will crash if I have it running while copying a video file into the Podcast directory. Hopefully that can be changed so that Tivoserver won't try to process any video files if a file-lock is present during a copy process.

I'm using the latest versions of both JavaHMO and Tivoserver.

I hope this helps!

Dale


----------



## Whipl50 (Jan 31, 2006)

dnemec123 said:


> I have disabled the TiVo Beacon service in Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services.


Hmm...well, I too am running XP pro with SP2. I'll try disabling everything that you have done and see what happens. Do you not need the Tivobeacon to run for Tivoserver to work, or does it just use the same port?

Dale, do you have any other Tivo software like Tivodesktop on your machine?

Thanks for the help. :up:


----------



## owlhooter (May 29, 2005)

While I'm not at home at the moment so can't confirm the exact error but I do get an error when running tivoserver that says it's not able to bind to the port. But this does not affect the functionality of tivoserver or javahmo. So if you are getting this error and just assuming it's not working, check the tivo's again and see if the tivoserver shows up.


----------



## Whipl50 (Jan 31, 2006)

owlhooter said:


> While I'm not at home at the moment so can't confirm the exact error but I do get an error when running tivoserver that says it's not able to bind to the port. But this does not affect the functionality of tivoserver or javahmo. So if you are getting this error and just assuming it's not working, check the tivo's again and see if the tivoserver shows up.


When I would get that error Tivoserver shows up, but when I try a transfer it crashes and I get a message on the Tivo that says the server is no longer available or something along those lines.

I disabled the service, and my Tivos won't find javahmo.

I just realized that I'm running this on my Server 2003 box, not Windows XP. On my XP box the configuring screen never loads.


----------



## dnemec123 (Jan 25, 2004)

Whipl50 said:


> Dale, do you have any other Tivo software like Tivodesktop on your machine?
> 
> Thanks for the help. :up:


Well, as a matter of fact I do, but it's been stopped via the TiVo Desktop gui.

The TiVo Beacon service had to be stopped via the Control Panel, Admin Tools, Services area.

Dale


----------



## Whipl50 (Jan 31, 2006)

Well, I'm pretty much resigned to running Tivoserver on one box and Javahmo on the other. Not a huge deal, it just bugs me that some are running them on both and I can't get it going.  I need to quit spending my evenings messing with the damn Tivos and actually watch some recorded content.  

Like a kid with a new toy........


----------



## DarthOverlord (Jan 23, 2006)

Whipl50 said:


> Well, I'm pretty much resigned to running Tivoserver on one box and Javahmo on the other. Not a huge deal, it just bugs me that some are running them on both and I can't get it going.  I need to quit spending my evenings messing with the damn Tivos and actually watch some recorded content.
> 
> Like a kid with a new toy........


Try turning off you firewall software as see if they work. I was having loads of problems on the mac until I turned off the software firewall. My Linksys router has a NAT, so I feel safe having it off.


----------



## Whipl50 (Jan 31, 2006)

Firewall is off on the box that I am running the apps on. I'm runnig a similiar configuration to you behind a router. 

Thanks for the idea though. :up:


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

if you run tivoserver second, it should give a warning about binding to the port, but that doesn't affect functionality... I've not run the 2 together under xp, so YMMV


----------



## Whipl50 (Jan 31, 2006)

BTUx9 said:


> if you run tivoserver second, it should give a warning about binding to the port, but that doesn't affect functionality... I've not run the 2 together under xp, so YMMV


BTUx9, you are correct! :up: Maybe I had a file in my Tivoserver directory that was making the application crash when I tried this earlier.. I just tried it again and it is transferring the file like a champ.

Thanks all for the help.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

BTW, the binding to the beacon port really isn't needed in tivoserver (was for future functionality... client-side stuff), so it'll probably be removed soon.


----------



## stevecon (Apr 29, 2005)

Does anyone have a source for TiVo Desktop 2.0? I can only find V 2.2 and pre 2.0 (1.9x) for Win 98/ME. 

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

I do PM me.


----------

